# Tenacity for wild onion/garlic?



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks as if I have some wild onion/garlic and looking to get started on treating it. My lawn was just rehabbed this past fall and is looking great. Put Scott's starter fert with weed preventer down a few weeks ago and it's taking off. Already mowed 3 times and it's looking great. Anyways noticing a few weeds which I'm thinking are leftover winter weeds along with some wild onion/garlic. All I have right now is Tenacity for weed killer. Looking to spot spray all weeds. Is there something else you would recommend? I keep reading about Speedzone, crossbow, 2, 4d?


----------



## HoneDiggs (Apr 8, 2020)

I had a good amount of these wild onion/chive weeds growing this spring. I have spent a good amount of time hand pulling these and at this point have them all out. Obviously there will be some that will continue to pop up but my plan is to continue to hand pull these all.

Interested in hearing what products could eliminate these....


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I thinking digging them out is the best option. Maybe glyphosate, but i believe i read before that the waxyness of the garlic/onion make it more difficult for it to take in the chemical.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

How many clumps are there?

I've sprayed tenacity and it effects it. I haven't tracked if it kills it. It's been hit when I spray a low rate for poa annua.

If there's only a few I'd pull them. Seems to work quite well.

I've also used round up on a paint brush. That works but takes a few apps.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

You can go to home depot/lowes and buy weed-b-gon. That contains 2,4-D.


----------



## BackYardBully (Apr 15, 2020)

2,4-D or Turflon Ester kills it. Just be careful cuz it can effect turf if sprayed to heavy. Generally turf gets a Little stressed and yellows, but should be gone after 2 mows.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I only ever dig them up or mow. I appreciate our wild life too much to apply poison. Also I love using it in soups etc.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I find the proplugger works really well to hand pull them. I pulled most last year but am noticing a few more this year that I still need to pull.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I spray garlic/onion with sulfentrazone + surfactant and it wipes them out pretty quick.


----------

